# Train to Busan: US-Remake könnte Potential haben



## ChrisGa (26. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Train to Busan: US-Remake könnte Potential haben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Train to Busan: US-Remake könnte Potential haben*


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2018)

Wichtig für alle, die asiatische Filme dieser Art schauen, unbedingt im Original mit Untertiteln, denn die deutschen Synchros sind i.d.R. unter aller Kanone, mit miesen Sprechern und ganz mieser Dialogregie. 

Ansonsten, ich finde zu praktisch 100 Prozent die Originale besser, da sie eine ganz eigene Art der Atmosphäre erzeugen, die sich eben erheblich von Hollywood unterscheidet. So war z.B. das Oldboy Remake mit Josh Brolin nicht schlecht aber es bot auch absolut nichts neues und als Schauspieler kann Brolin einem Min-sik Choi nicht das Wasser reichen.

Train to Busan hat mit der Rolle des Familienvaters Sang-hwa, verkörpert von Dong-seok Ma, außerdem einen echten Sympathieträger, ich wüsste nicht, wie man den z.B. besser rüberbringen könnte ohne ins komplett kitschige abzudriften.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wichtig für alle, die asiatische Filme dieser Art schauen, unbedingt im Original mit Untertiteln, denn die deutschen Synchros sind i.d.R. unter aller Kanone, mit miesen Sprechern und ganz mieser Dialogregie.
> 
> Ansonsten, ich finde zu praktisch 100 Prozent die Originale besser, da sie eine ganz eigene Art der Atmosphäre erzeugen, die sich eben erheblich von Hollywood unterscheidet. So war z.B. das Oldboy Remake mit Josh Brolin nicht schlecht aber es bot auch absolut nichts neues und als Schauspieler kann Brolin einem Min-sik Choi nicht das Wasser reichen.
> 
> Train to Busan hat mit der Rolle des Familienvaters Sang-hwa, verkörpert von Dong-seok Ma, außerdem einen echten Sympathieträger, ich wüsste nicht, wie man den z.B. besser rüberbringen könnte ohne ins komplett kitschige abzudriften.


 Ich fand den Film am Ende was arg kitschig, asiatisch halt   eine US-Version könnte man ganz allgemein einfach "cooler" umsetzen, wenn es um die Familienbezüge geht, und somit den Kitschfaktor niedrig halten. Ich könnte mir bei so was gut zB Matt Damon oder Mark Wahlberg oder auch Collin Farell vorstellen, wenn es jemand sehr bekanntes um die 40 sein soll. So eine Mischung aus "kann hart sein", aber auch "netter Kerl" und weder Muskelprotz-Actionheld noch "Schönling".


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film am Ende was arg kitschig, asiatisch halt


Ehrlich gesagt fand ich den Film zwar nicht schlecht aber auch nicht so besonders, weil er mich eben vom Stil her arg an Hollywood Mainstream Zombiestreifen a la World War Z oder Walking Dead erinnert hat. Er ist schon eben eher ein "Familien"-Zombiefilm.


----------



## MichaelG (26. September 2018)

Ich fand den Film ziemlich gut für einen Zombiestreifen. Auch die Charakterzeichnungen wie sich die Leute im Angesicht der Katastrophe gegenüber Mitmenschen verhalten usw. 



Spoiler



Und das Finale war "interessant". Wo das Kind mit der Frau aus dem Tunnel Richtung Sichere Zone unterwegs war und das Singen des Kindes ihnen quasi den Kopf gerettet hat.


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2018)

naja, ich möchte Markie Mark eigentlich am liebsten in keinen Film mehr sehen und naja, die Filme haben Theoretisch ja alle Potenzial, verkacken es halt meistens nur


----------



## golani79 (26. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich möchte Markie Mark eigentlich am liebsten in keinen Film mehr sehen und naja, die Filme haben Theoretisch ja alle Potenzial, verkacken es halt meistens nur


Ich gehe jetzt Mal mit deiner Star Wars Logik und behaupte, du bist doch nur ein Hater xD :`D


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2018)

Welche gute Ami Remakes außer Departed und Der Duft der Frauen gibt es denn?
Rec? Oldboy? Godzilla? Stadt der Engel?`

Alles Filme die das Original hernehmen und dann die Seele rausziehen


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt fand ich den Film zwar nicht schlecht aber auch nicht so besonders, weil er mich eben vom Stil her arg an Hollywood Mainstream Zombiestreifen a la World War Z oder Walking Dead erinnert hat. Er ist schon eben eher ein "Familien"-Zombiefilm.


 ja, klar. Aber ich fand ihn ganz nett für nen DVD-Abend - wenn da nicht diese Lehrerin mit zugeschaut hätte... die hat dauernd etwas "unlogisches" entdeckt, was gar nicht unlogisch war, sondern einfach nur "dummes" oder egoistisches Verhalten von Menschen, was aber ja nun mal realistisch ist. zB hat sie sich total drüber aufgeregt 



Spoiler



wie der Rädselsführer in dem einen Teil des Zuges die Leute überredet, die ankommenden Überlebenden lieber zu sterben lassen anstatt sie erst mal reinzulassen und ggf zu töten, FALLS sie sich verwandeln


 - das hat SO genervt, obwohl ich erklärt hab "_Mädel - so SIND Menschen eben, die haben Angst vor etwas, das möglicherweise böse sein könnte, und nehmen lieber in Kauf, dass Unschuldige sterben, als dass sie selber eventuell in Gefahr geraten.._." und auch "_wenn ein Action-Film nur rein logisches und rationales handeln zeigen würde, wäre er stinklangweilig..._" - aber es half nix, alle paar Minuten kam "ja klaaaaar!!! Als ob man SO was machen würde!!!" von der Seite...


----------



## solidus246 (27. September 2018)

Ist vielleicht ein wenig off topic. Aber die Brücke, also das dänisch/schwedische Original, ist auch 10000 mal besser, als das US Remake.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, klar. Aber ich fand ihn ganz nett für nen DVD-Abend - wenn da nicht diese Lehrerin mit zugeschaut hätte... die hat dauernd etwas "unlogisches" entdeckt, was gar nicht unlogisch war, sondern einfach nur "dummes" oder egoistisches Verhalten von Menschen, was aber ja nun mal realistisch ist. zB hat sie sich total drüber aufgeregt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade die Darstellung der Charakterzüge in dem Film fand ich gelungen. Das macht auch dessen Qualität aus.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2018)

Ufff, also eigentlich müsste man bei so Menschen dann bei einem ihrer Filme dann das gleiche machen, weil als ob alles Fiktionales nicht irgendwo ein Suspension of Disbelieve der Fall ist
Alleine wenn das so Ausmaße wie bei Armageddon oder anderen SchleFaZ Kandidaten der Fall ist, wo das bricht


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2018)

Bitte löschen, doppelt gemoppelt.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2018)

Armageddon, 2012 und Co. ist pures Popcornkino. Sich dort bzw. bei solcherart von Filmen über Logiklücken aufzuregen ist sinnfrei. Dort steht Action vor dem Realismusanspruch ganz weit davor. Das ist wie mit den Autostunts (und nicht nur die) bei Filmreihen wie Fast and Furious oder im Prinzip alle denkbaren Szenarien bei jedem Actionfilm wo es heißt 1 bzw. wenige Gute vs. zig böse Gegner (Die Hard, The Expendables, The Transporter 1 - , Olympus oder London has fallen, alle Rambo-Teile, Serien wie 24, selbst bei Filmen wie James Bond usw.).

Was anderes ist es wenn der Film eine Art von Dokuanspruch hat bzw. diesen vorgibt oder "auf wahren  Begebenheiten basiert".


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2018)

das Problem bei Armageddon ist allerdings der, dass man versucht zu tun als wäre das irgendwo realistisch oder wissenschaftlich
wenn man SO ran geht muss ein Streifen halt schon so Aussehen wie Moon oder Interstellar

Deswegen funktioniert ein F&F Teil, The Rock oder Independence Day


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2018)

Wer den Inhalt von Armageddon als real abnimmt sorry. Da kommt mir nur ein müdes lächeln.  Jeder mit einem gewissen Grund-IQ merkt sofort, daß der Film Humbug ist, was den Realitätsanspruch betrifft. Wir bohren als Bohrteam, die keine Raumfahrer sind aber mal eben in einem 1-wöchigen Crashkurs dazu mal eben ausgebildet werden (darunter ein 180 kg schweres Riesenbaby, daß bei den zig g die beim Start des Raumschiffs entstehen vom eigenen Fett erquetscht werden würde) als Krönung dazu ein Loch in einen Meteorit, schieben da mal locker einen Sprengsatz rein und retten kurz vor knapp die Welt. *facepalm* Selbst wenn es Astronauten gewesen wären, wäre der Realismusgrad nur marginal gestiegen. Der Film ist so oder so unrealistisch hoch 10. Was ihn ansehenswert macht sind die Spezialeffekte, die fantastischen Bilder, die Unterhaltung, der stellenweise auftretende Humor und Darsteller wie Steve Buscemi und Bruce Willis. Und natürlich der Soundtrack nicht zuletzt mit dem Titelsong von Aerosmith. Aber Realismus ? Really ? Das ist das absolut allerletzte was mir bei dem Film einfallen würde.

Auch Deep Impact ist diesbezüglich genauso großer Blödsinn, wenn man den Film auf einen Realismusanspruch hinunterbrechen will. Oder ein 2012 oder nimm irgendeinen anderen Katastrophenfilm her. 

Das sind Filme die rein der Unterhaltung dienen. Sich mit dem Thema Realismusanteilen bei solchen Filmen zu beschäftigen ist sinnfrei. Das einzige reale was man in dem Film wie Armageddon finden wird sind die Autos und Motorräder, mit denen die Leute vorher auf der Erde herumgefahren sind. *grins* Selbst die Szene mit der Schrotflinte auf der Bohrinsel ist imho Bullshit in Potenz.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das Problem bei Armageddon ist allerdings der, dass man versucht zu tun als wäre das irgendwo realistisch oder wissenschaftlich


 Also, wie man DAS denken kann, ist mir ein Rätsel ^^   Gut: ne Bombe zu einem Asteroiden/Kometen zu bringen, um die Flugbahn zu ändern, das ist ja eine Idee, die ernsthaft als Option besprochen wird. Auch die Ölbohr-Tätigkeiten zu Beginn des Films waren relativ authentisch   Aber der Film war pure Popkorn-Unterhaltung, wer da glaubte, es sei alles "wissenschaftlich" nachgewiesen und korrekt, der muss wohl ein direkter Nachfahre der Leute sein, die bei den Filmen a la "Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde" aus den 60er Jahren wirklich dachten, dass es im Erdmittelpunkt eine Welt innerhalb der Erde mit Dschungel, Dinos usw. gibt...


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2018)

Nun
man hat im Vorfeld ganz Groß mit der NASA geworben und dass man Wissenschaftliche Berater hatte, dann macht man irgendwelche Expositionen die aussehen als hätte man da Infos von den Wissenschaftlichen Beratern da drinnen, die man allerdings komplett ignoriert haben muss

Hat man bei den anderen Titeln nicht


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nun
> man hat im Vorfeld ganz Groß mit der NASA geworben und dass man Wissenschaftliche Berater hatte, dann macht man irgendwelche Expositionen die aussehen als hätte man da Infos von den Wissenschaftlichen Beratern da drinnen, die man allerdings komplett ignoriert haben muss
> 
> Hat man bei den anderen Titeln nicht


 also, ich fürchte, dass 99% der späteren Zuschauer nichts von dieser Vorab-Werbung mitbekommen haben    außerdem kann es ja trotzdem sein, dass TEILE des Films korrekt sind, z.B. der prinzipielle Ablauf des Trainings, der Ablauf des Fluges usw., und trotzdem sind 50% der anderen Sachen totaler Nonsene, rein wissenschaftlich gesehen. 


Und eine Beratung bzw. intensive Recherche hat man sehr wohl auch bei etlichen anderen Titeln, nur wird das nicht immer groß erzählt.


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2018)

naja, nein
Die NASA hat sogar einen Test für Astronauten am laufen, in dem angehende Astronauten alle Fehler aufschreiben die sie finden und die kommen oft nicht mit

und abgesehen davon: WER packt 2 Gatlings in einen Mars Rover? Dass sich ein Nervengas wie VX halt sich nicht wie ein Hautkampfstoff verhält, geschenkt, aber wenn da nicht die NRA die Rover baut, wer baut Waffen an einen Mars Rover?


----------



## golani79 (27. September 2018)

Hater ... zZZ ...


----------



## Enisra (27. September 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hater ... zZZ ...



wenn man keine Argumente hat kann man es auch gleich sein lassen oder sagen wo der Fehler in der Aussage ist


----------



## golani79 (27. September 2018)

Keine Ahnung, wie man darauf kommt, Armageddon hätte wissenschaftliche Ansprüche und sich immer und immer wieder darauf aufhängen kann.
Irgendwie ist Sci-Fi so ein Schnappreflex bei dir, wie es scheint. 
Unterhaltungsfilme einfach mal als solche wahrnehmen und nicht immer ein Fass aufmachen. 
Zudem wirfst du regelmäßig einer ich denke Mal, doch recht großen Gruppe vor, Hater zu sein (bzgl diverser Themen, wie man hier im Forum ja so schön mitverfolgen kann), ohne selbst jedoch wirkliche Argumente zu bringen.

Und so wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so ... 

Und nochmal zu deinem Armageddon NASA Training ...

NASA MYTH

It shouldn’t come as a surprise to anyone that*Armageddon*isn’t exactly scientifically accurate. There was a rumour that NASA used to screen the movie for their trainees who had to try to spot all 168 scientific errors in the film.

Unfortunately, a NASA employee has since dismissed this as nothing more than an internet myth


Vlt solltest du einfach in Zukunft deine Quellen ein bissl besser checken. 
--> Check, Crosscheck .. und nicht alles sofort glauben.
Ist nämlich nicht das erste Mal, dass man von dir gebrachte "Argumente / Beweise" mit 1 min Google widerlegen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, nein
> Die NASA hat sogar einen Test für Astronauten am laufen, in dem angehende Astronauten alle Fehler aufschreiben die sie finden und die kommen oft nicht mit
> 
> und abgesehen davon: WER packt 2 Gatlings in einen Mars Rover? Dass sich ein Nervengas wie VX halt sich nicht wie ein Hautkampfstoff verhält, geschenkt, aber wenn da nicht die NRA die Rover baut, wer baut Waffen an einen Mars Rover?



Und spätestens bei den Gatlings müßte der dümmste mitbekommen, daß das aber totaler und kompletter Bullshit ist und Popcornkino. Wozu sind die Gatlings überhaupt installiert gewesen und wurden mitgenommen ? Um Asteroiden-Mikroben abzuschießen ? Oder als Schutz vor eventuellen Aliens? Sarkasmusmod off* Das Teil war imho total sinnlos im Film implementiert. Nur damit Buscemi irgendwann einmal sinnlos damit herumgeballert hat. Aber für die Mission waren die nie vorgesehen und nie in irgendeiner Form gedacht oder gar notwendig gewesen. Auch nicht als Notlösung oder in irgendeiner Form verwendungsfähig. Ergo wenn man es genau betrachtet 100% sinnloser Ballast für den Raumflug. Da wäre ein zweiter Bohrer erheblich sinnvoller gewesen. 

Ich vermute mal im Film war irgendein Plot-Teil vorgesehen, eine Storyidee wofür die Gatlings ursprünglich vorgesehen waren. Dann hat man diesen Storyteil in einem sehr frühen Stadium der Filmproduktion (vermutlich sogar noch vor Beginn der Dreharbeiten) gestrichen, hat aber vor Beginn der Dreharbeiten vergessen, die Gatlings vom Rover wieder zu demontieren. Während der Dreharbeiten fällt dann irgend jemanden aus dem Filmteam auf einmal auf; Ups die Gatlings sind ja immer noch installiert, aber wir brauchen die ja gar nicht, die sind ja komplett sinnfrei. Neu beginnen wollen wir die Dreharbeiten aber auch nicht. Also wir binden die Gatlings irgendwie in den Film ein ohne daß das ganze obsolet wirkt und der Zuschauer denkt die sind sinnlos ? So kam mir das ganze in etwa vor. So richtig durchdacht war das ganze imho nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und spätestens bei den Gatlings müßte der dümmste mitbekommen, daß das aber totaler und kompletter Bullshit ist und Popcornkino. Wozu sind die Gatlings überhaupt installiert gewesen und wurden mitgenommen ? Um Asteroiden-Mikroben abzuschießen ? Oder als Schutz vor eventuellen Aliens? Sarkasmusmod off*


 weißt du denn nicht, dass ALLE US-Raumfahrzeuge mind. eine Gatling haben? ^^  Schließlich müssen die ja auf einen Angriff zB der RUssen oder Chinesen vorbereitet sein, wenn der Space-War beginnt... 


Nein, jetzt aber ohne Spaß: mit der Gatling kann man Hindernisse aus dem Weg schießen, wenn man merkt, dass vom Landeplatz aus etwas stört, wo man nicht durchkommt. Das ist der Grund, das weiß doch nun echt jeder, oder?


----------

